# Those who got an epidural



## hunni12

Hi mommies!

Just a quick question...my son just turned 2 on the 19th, but what I was wondering is did you or do you have lower back problems after getting your epidural? I mean sheesh I thought it would be gone by now, but I really cannot think of a time where my lower back doesn't ache.


----------



## ClairAye

Yes! I had it with my first 2.5 years ago, I have been pregnant and delivered again in that time but had no epidural, it hardly takes any time for my back to start aching when I stand :(


----------



## Caitie44

You know, I never really put 2 and 2 together, but since having DD my back aches all the time. :/ Never really considered it would be because of the epidural, though. I was super sore for about a month post-partum, and now it hurts when I stand for too long, or hold DD for too long. Makes baby wearing her a real bitch. :x


----------



## Kristalebear1

I had one and I'm only 2 wks pp and fine. Never had any aches. Although I must say see a chiropractor if possible!! It is possible it was the epi, but way more likely you hurt something pushing as you strain a whole bunch. My friend had her baby natural and for 3 yrs had back pain til she saw a chiropractor for an adjustment. From what I've read/looked into lots of issues a mistakenly blamed on epidurals when in reality it happens during labor and isn't checked into as its self diagnosed. Just thought id toss it in there for those who see this thread (even of its a tad old haha) as it seems to happen alot.


----------

